

Keybase.io - tealcavalon

[ my public key: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;tealc; my proof: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;tealc&#x2F;sigs&#x2F;UFwg_G7nQFt8h4x3mZxBxi-fXCQ6HVhlXSXHbb3qZTw ]
======
avinassh
You don't have to submit a thread for verification. Instead edit your profile
and add it in about section:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tealcavalon](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tealcavalon)

------
tmaxxcar
Hmm.. seems interesting. Could this potentially be a more easily understood
and adoptable method of encryption? Although, I am not sure how secure it
would be to use accounts from twitter or facebook, as they contain personally
identifiable information.

